# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί για το κοκατιλάκι

## demis

Η απόφαση πάρθηκε  πλεον ειναι γεγόνος οτι θα παρω το πρώτο αποκληστικά δικο μου κοκατιλακι!!!! :winky:  Βεβαια δεν ξερω ποτε θα ερθει αυτη η στιγμη περιμενω να βρω απο καποιο ν καταληλο να αγορασω η να μου χαρισει αυτα τα ξέρετε ελπιζω μεχρι μεσα μαρτιου το πολυ να εχω βρει... Προτεραιότητά μου ειναι να παρω το καταληλο κλουβακι,  Θα παρω οσο μεγαλύτερο βρω  φυσικά ομως θα παιρναει τις περισσοτερες ωρες εξω απο το κλουβι και εξω απο το σπιτι αλλα οσες ωρες ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι θελω παιρναει τελεια οποτε θελω να μου πειτε για τα κοκατιλ χρειαζεται να ειναι ψηλο το κλουβι και μικρο στο φαρδος η ταιραστιο αλλα κοντο? ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεται ποια ειναι η απορια μου. Ειχα βρει ενα πολυ καλο κλουβι πολυ ψηλο και στο πετσοπ το ειχανε ενα χρονο εκει και ελεγα θα το παρω θα  το παρω τωρα που εφτασε η ωρα το εχουν παρει προχθες εκει ηταν και χθες δεν ηταν και τωρα παλι θα πρεπει να ψαχνω! Επισεις πειτε μου το κλουβι τους θελει πολλα παιχνιδια ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα? οταν το παρω θα σας βαλω φωτο!

----------


## tonis!

το κλουβι πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερο σε υψος αποτι σε φαρδος η μηκος και με καθετα καγκελα για να σκαρφαλωνει!φυσικα παρα πολλα παιχνιδια τα οποια μπορεις να φτιαξεις με τα καταλληλα υλικα η αν θες να αγορασεις απο πετ σοπ!ενα πολυ καλο μεγεθος κλουβιου για κοκατιλ ειναι 50x50x100 εκατοστα. Η ουρά του δεν πρέπει να αγγιζει το πισω μερος του κλουβιού ουτε και το λοφιο του την οροφη του!

----------


## mpikis

Το θέμα κλουβί για μένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό...δέν είμαι της υπερβολής...έχω βρεί με 38 ευρω (εχω 3) και είναι σαν αυτά που έχουν στα πετ σόπ που έχουν πολλά πουλία μέσα...για ένα κοκατιλάκι είναι υπερτέλειο...εγω είχα και ζευγάρι κοκατιλ...που είχαν κάνει και τις γέννες τους...(τα μωρα τα έβαλα σε άλλο)
Αν μας λές οτι θα βγαίνει και έξω τότε είσαι άρχοντας...Το καλό είναι οτι εδω μέσαπου έμπλεξες δε θα μείνεις με ένα κοκατιλάκι....:Ρ
το ωραίο της υπόθεσής είναι οτι μπορείς να πάρεις και άλλο ίδιοκαι να το κάνεις διόροφο.. να βαλέις χώρισμα στη μέση και να έχεις δύο είδη...το κάθε είδος έχει τον χωρο του και είναι ευτυχισμένο....

----------


## tonis!

<--- καταλληλο κλουβι για 1 κοκατιλ!ΑΑΑ και μην παρεις στογγυλο κλουβι ειναι οτι χειροτερο! :bye:

----------


## demis

Καλο ειναι μονο που δεν εχει καθετα καγκελα. Οχι δεν θα παρω στρογγυλο με τιποτα! θελει πολυ ψαξιμο τωρα για να βρω το καταλληλο μπικη πρς το παρων οσο μενω με την οικεγενεια το ενα και πολυυυυυυυ μου ειναι ασε που δε χωρανε κ ολας αφου εχω πολλα καναρινοιθαγενη στο σπιτι. ΑΥτη τη στιγμη θελω ενα να το βγαζω εξω ολη μερα θα το πηγαινω και βολτα στις καφετεριες το καλοκαιρι ιδικα θα το εχω ολη μερα μαζι μου θα το παιρνω και στην καλοκαιρινη μου δουλεια το κλουβι το θελω μονο για τις ωρες που δεν θα το εχω μαζι μου και για να κοιμαται το βραδυ! Α σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.

----------


## maria-karolina

Οριζόντια κάγκελα εννοείτε, όχι κάθετα ε??

----------


## demis

ναι εχεις δυκιο μπερδευτικα και γω ορυζοντια πρεπει να ειναι τα καγκελα αυτο το κλουβι εχει καθετα καγκελα ενω πρεπει να εχει ορυζοντια για να σκαρφαλωνει

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν ο μεγαλοεκτροφεας λεει αυτα..αν δεν κανω λαθος...

ειχα ενα διαστημα το κοκατιλ μου σε τετοιο και μου φενοταν οκ!
ειναι φθηνο και ο πατος βαθης και βολικος!

----------


## demis

Εχω βρει και περιπου ιδιο κλουβι  βεβεια οχι ακριβως ιδιο εχει οριζοντια καγκελα και ειναι γυρω στα 55 ευρω. αν κανει τετειο κλουβι τετειου μεγεθους ττοε ισως προτιμησω και κατι τετειο αλλα θα προτιμουσα να παρω απο αυτα τα κλουβια που εχουν πιο πολυ υψος για να χωραει πανω στο επιπλο που εχω στο δωματιο μου! Εχω βρει και ενα αλλο αρκετα ψυλο και με μεγαλο φαρδος αλλα δεν εχει μεσα πατηθρες εχει μονο μια μεγαλη ροδα. Παντως φενεται αρκετα καλο για παπαγαλο και εχει και οριζντια καγκελα και μπλε πατο ομως μηπως ειναι για τσιντσιλα η σκιουρακια? μονο αυτη τη ροδα εχει μεσα και τιποτα αλλο  τιμη δεν ξερω αλλα αφου ειναι τοσο αδειο δεν νομιζω να ειναι και πολυ ακριβο λετε να το παρω? ισως το εχει δει και καποιος απο εδω μεσα σε καποιο πετσοπ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*ότι και να πάρεις να έχει ύψος,οριζόντια κάγκελα,ταψί στον πάτο για γρήγορο και καλό καθαρισμό.*
*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*

----------


## demis

Μμμ ανα μπραβο δεν ξερω αν εχει ταψι αυτο το κλουβι λογικα δεν θα εχει αλλα θα δω αν ανοιγει ευκολα για να βγαζω τον πατο. Θα το ελεγξω καλα και θα το σκεφτω αν με βολευει. ΜΟΥ φενεται οτι εκει μεσα ενα κοκατιλ θα ειναι βασιλιας ειναι ακρετα μεγαλο και ψηλο το κλουβι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μμμ ανα μπραβο δεν ξερω αν εχει ταψι αυτο το κλουβι λογικα δεν θα εχει αλλα θα δω αν ανοιγει ευκολα για να βγαζω τον πατο. Θα το ελεγξω καλα και θα το σκεφτω αν με βολευει. ΜΟΥ φενεται οτι εκει μεσα ενα κοκατιλ θα ειναι βασιλιας ειναι ακρετα μεγαλο και ψηλο το κλουβι.


*Θέμη για πιο κλουβί λες;*

----------


## demis

> *Θέμη για πιο κλουβί λες;*


  Εχω βρει και ενα αλλο αρκετα ψυλο και με μεγαλο φαρδος αλλα δεν εχει  μεσα πατηθρες εχει μονο μια μεγαλη ροδα. Παντως φενεται αρκετα καλο για  παπαγαλο και εχει και οριζντια καγκελα και μπλε πατο ομως μηπως ειναι  για τσιντσιλα η σκιουρακια? μονο αυτη τη ροδα εχει μεσα και τιποτα αλλο   τιμη δεν ξερω αλλα αφου ειναι τοσο αδειο δεν νομιζω να ειναι και πολυ  ακριβο λετε να το παρω? ισως το εχει δει και καποιος απο εδω μεσα σε  καποιο πετσοπ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Κάνε μια αναζήτηση  ΣΤΟ ΝΕΤ και βάλε μια φωτογραφία να το δούμε.*

----------


## demis

Κατι σαν αυτο ισως ειναι ελεαχιστα πιο μικρο και δεν εχει ροδακια και απο μεσα ειναι τελειως αδειο αλλα το εχουν εκει που εχουν τα κλουβια για παπαγαλους.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κατάλαβα το έχω δει πολύ πιο μεγάλο εδώ.Καλό είναι.Να πας και να τοποθετήσεις πριν το πάρεις ταΐστρες ποτίστρες και φωλιά.ίσως να χρειαστεί να κόψεις κάγκελα.Δεν είναι για παπαγάλους για μικρά ζώα είναι.Αυτό που είχα δει εγώ θα το έπαιρνα για τα Gouldian κάνοντας κάποιες τροποποιήσεις.

----------


## demis

για την ποτιστρα εχω απο αυτο το στρογγυλο που κραταει τις ποτηστρες των κουνελιων και ειναι μια χαρα για την ποτιστρα που εχω. ισως το προτιμησω αν δεν βρω καποιο μεγαλο κλουβι και ανετο. πιο πολυ σημασια εχει να βρω καποιο ανετο  για το πουλι  τωρα οι τιμες δεν με απασχολουν μαζεyω λιγα λιγα μιας και στα 18 κανενας δεν εχει ισχυρο πορτοφολι και θα το παρω.

----------


## demis

Παιδια γεια σας μου ηρθαν αλλες  αποριες το θεμα το ανοιξα για να φτιαξω ενα καταληλο σπιτι για το μικρο που θα παρω κι ετσι εδω οταν μου ερχεται απορια σχετικα με το κλουβι θα τις γραφω εδω.. Γενικα γουσταρω πολυ να συζηταω μαζι σας και ψαχνω αφορμη να μου ερθει μια απορια και τσουπ να τη συζητησω μαζι σας που τοσο εκτιμώ τη γνωμη σας! Λοιπον θα ηθελα να να μου πειτε ποσες πατηθρες να βαλω στο κλουβι ειναι καλο να βαλω δυο για να χει πολυ χώρο να πεταει και να βαζω και τα παιχνιδια και να χει χωρο να πεταει? φυσικα το κλουβι θα ειναι ταιραστιο αλλα αν εχω μονο 2 θα χωρανε παρα πολλα παιχνιδια και θα χει πολυ χωρο για πεταγμα. Αυτο το σκοινι που βαζουν μεσα στο κλουβι ειναι καταληλο? εχω και ενα τετειο τους αρεσει να ανεβαινουν εκει? θα το βγαζω εξω ολη μερα οπως σας ειπα αλλα οσες ωρες ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι του θελω να ειναι κυριλε ο τυπακος!!!!!

----------


## demis

Παιδια πηρα κλουβι βεβαια ηταν το πιο φθηνο που βρηκα γιατι ολα ατα αλλα παρολου που ηταν λιγο μεγαλυτερα κανανε 100+ επιπλεον εφαγα και μεγαλο κραξιμο απο τους δικους μου γιατι σπαταλαω συνεχεια λεφτα για κατοικιδια.. καλο ειναι το κλουβι απλα θα ηταν πιο καλο αν ειχε λιγο υψος ακομα, παντως για ενα κοκατιλ που θα βγαινει καθε μερα για πολλες ωρες εξω ειναι μια χαρα.. Προς το παρων δεν εχει τιποτα ουτε πατηθρες! δεν ειμαι πολυ ευχαρηστημενος γιατι ηθελα ενα πολυυυυ καλυτερο κλουβι αλλα πολυ ακριβεια ρε παιδια και εγω δεν εχω προβλημα να δωσω λευτα, οι γονεις μου ομως θα παθουν τιποτα με αυτα που ξοδευω. Τεσπα δεν θα μεινει για παντα ετσι το μικρο μου, ας το παρω πρωτα να το χαρω και μετα θα του φτιαξω την καλυτερη βασιλικη κλουβα που υπαρχει! 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vagelis76

Το είπες και μόνο σου Θέμη...δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή.Τις προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να έχει ένα κλουβί για το είδος τις ξέρεις.
Εκείνο που θα σε δυσκολέψει πάρα πολύ είναι η πόρτα που είναι πολύ μικρή για να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει ένα κοκατίλ..
Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνεις μια πιο ουσιαστική συζήτηση με τους δικούς σου και να τους πείσει οτι αυτό που κάνεις σε ευχαριστεί και σε κάνει ευτυχισμένο,νομίζω όλοι οι γονείς αυτό θέλουν για τα παιδιά τους.Παραδείγματα παιδιών της ηλικίας σου που σπαταλούν τα χρήματα τους σε πράγματα και ουσίες που τα καταστρέφουν....άπειρα.

----------


## marlene

Ο Βαγγέλης με κάλυψε πλήρως.. Με συγχωρείς βρε Θέμη μου, απλά αυτό το κλουβάκι μου φαίνεται απογοητευτικά μικρό.. Αν θέλεις γράψε μας κ τις διαστάσεις του κλουβιού ώστε να κάνουμε κ μία καλύτερη εκτίμηση.. 

Και σε ότι αφορά το ζήτημα του κόστους.. 
Το βρίσκω υπέροχο το πόσο νοιάζεσαι κ ότι προσπαθείς να ενημερωθείς όσο γίνεται περισσότερο για το πλασματάκι που θα υιοθετήσεις. Αν το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι οι γονείς σου, νομίζω ότι "οφείλεις" να τους πείσεις πώς είναι κάτι που σε κάνει χαρούμενο, το θέλεις πολύ κ προσπαθείς συγκροτημένα να το πετύχεις.  ...Το "οφείλεις" στον εαυτό σου. 
..Και έπειτα ένα σωστό "σπίτι" είναι κάτι που χρωστούμε όλοι σε αυτά τα πλασματάκια που υιοθετούμε, καθώς από τη στιγμή που τα παίρνουμε στο σπίτι μας είμαστε πλέον οι γονείς τους.. Αν λοιπόν δυσκολεύεσαι για οικονομικούς λόγους να αποκτήσεις τώρα ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί, τότε θα ήταν καλύτερο να περιμένεις μέχρι να μαζέψεις μερικά χρήματα ακόμη ή κ να δανειστείς από έναν άνθρωπο που εμπιστεύεσαι! Προσωπικά μάζευα χρήματα ένα εξάμηνο για να πάρω το κλουβί των κοκατίλ κ όταν ήρθε η στιγμή δανείστηκα κ από τον φίλο μου!.. Καταλαβαίνω πως δεν κρατιέσαι κ η παραμικρή καθυστέρηση αυτή τη στιγμή σε ενοχλεί. Σκέψου όμως ότι οι λίγοι παραπάνω μήνες που θα κάνεις υπομονή, θα χαρίσουν ένα άνετο σπίτι σε αυτό το πλασματάκι για όλη την υπόλοιπη ζωή του... Τι λες, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο?

υγ: μπορεί να μην το βλέπεις έτσι τώρα, αλλά ένα καλό κλουβί (και ναι, συνήθως ακριβό) αποτελεί κ μία καλή επένδυση. Ψάχνεις για ένα "σπίτι" που θα κατοικείται για μία 15ετία.. Ψάχνεις λοιπόν για κάτι με καλή ποιότητα, ανθεκτικό κ κυρίως άνετο για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις. Αλλιώς αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταλήξεις να δίνεις ξανά χρήματα για ένα δεύτερο κλουβί κ πάει λέγοντας..

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω για τις παρατηρησεις Βασικα το λαθος ηταν που βιαστηκα και  πηρα το κλουβι γιατι το κοκατιλ δεν θα το παρω τωρα. το κλουβι θα  μπορουσα να το χρησιμοποιησω και για καναρινια θα ηταν βασιλιαδες σε αυτο  αλλα θα με πεταξουν απ οτο μπαλκονι αν τους παω και αλλο κλουβι με  διπλασια τιμη οποτε λεω να το εχω εδω για λιγο καιρο, και μετα θα φτιαξω  κλουβα.   Θα ηθελε λιγο υψος παραπανω, ειναι μεγαλο αλλα δεν εχει υψος  και αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. Οι διαστασεις ειναι καταλληλες ετκος απ το  υψος, δεν ειναι τοσο μικρο οσο φενεται αν ειχε το υψος θα ητανε τελειο.  Για λιγο καιρο θα μπορουσε να μεινει σε αυτο το κλουβι? Γιατι αργοτερα  λεω να φτιαξω καμια κλουβα.

----------


## marlene

Θέλεις να μας βάλεις τις διαστάσεις..? Μόνο έτσι μπορούμε να σου απαντήσουμε λίγο πιο βέβαια.

Γενικότερα, νομίζω ότι για τον πρώτο καιρό (πχ ένα μήνα) δεν είναι τραγικό να περνά κάποιο χρόνο το κοκατιλάκι σε αυτό το κλουβί, αρκεί να έχει αρκετές ώρες έξω από αυτό.. Σε κάποιο σταντ με πολλά παιχνίδια! =)
Το μόνο πρόβλημα θα είναι ίσως με την πορτούλα του κλουβιού που είναι ιδιαίτερα μικρή. Αυτό ζορίζει λίγο στην εξοικείωση ανάμεσα στο δικό σου κ το δικό του χώρο, αλλά αν συνηθίσει να περνά χρόνο εκτός κλουβιού μπορεί να μην ενοχλεί πολύ αυτό. *Αφού ουσιαστικά δεν χρειάζεσαι το αυτό κλουβί, γιατί δεν το επιστρέφεις στο κατάστημα?* Μπορεί να σου δώσει μία απόδειξη προκαταβολής χρημάτων κ όταν θα έχεις πλέον όλα τα χρήματα που χρειάζεσαι για ένα καλό κλουβί, μπορείς να πας κ να το πάρεις..! Για να μην έχεις μάλιστα το άγχος του αν θα βρεις το κλουβί όταν το χρειάζεσαι κτλ μπορείς μόλις μαζέψεις το ποσό να παραγγείλεις ένα κλουβί ή να ζητήσεις να σου κρατήσει κάποιο που ήδη έχει.. Θέμη, κατά τη γνώμη μου πρώτα έρχεται το σωστό κλουβί κ μετά το κοκατιλάκι, για λόγους που σου έχω γράψει κ παραπάνω. 

....Και φαίνεται πως είσαι ένα χρυσό παιδί. Να μην επιτρέπεις σε κανένα να σου φέρεται σαν "να σε πετά από το μπαλκόνι". Λίγο υπομονή κ όλα θα πάνε καλά! =)

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

εγω στη δικια μου εχω παρει αυτο:




πιστευω πως ειναι το πλεων καταλληλο μεγεθος για κοκατιλ, το πολυ 2 μεσα. (ειναι πιο μεγαλο απότι φαινεται στη φωτο)
χωρανε και παιχνιδακια μεσα, της εχω βαλει κι αλλα τωρα.

εχει το ιδιο στην Αθηνας με 95 ευρω. εγω το πηρα 85 απο Σπαρτη.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## irene

Καλησπέρα!
Δες και το δικό μου...βλέπω ότι είναι μια χαρά το ζευγαράκι μου μέσα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13145
Έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά..είναι μια επένδυση που θα κρατήσει χρόνια και δη είναι για ψυχούλες που θα είναι χαρούμενες κι ευτυχισμενες χωρίς να πνίγονται :-)

----------


## demis

Διαστασεις ειναι 45χ45χ40..  Οντως οι φωτο δεν το δειχνουν για τοσο το δειχνουν σαν κλουβι για χαμστερ, το κοκατιλ μου θα ειναι πολυ μικρο σε ηλικία οποτε θα το μαθω απο μικρο να ειναι ολη μερα εξω και στο κλουβι θα ειναι οταν λυπουμε ολοι απο το σπιτι και οταν κοιμομαστε. Παντως το πολυ να μεινει κανα 2 ευδομαδες σε αυτο το κλουβι αν δεν εχω προλαβει να φτιαξω την κλουβα η να παρω νεο κλουβι μεχρι τοτε οποτε νταξει τη χαζομαρα που εκανα θα τη διορθωσω γιατι περι χαζομαρας προκειτε και βιασσυνης. Παντως και σε αλλο κλουβι να το βαλω και αυτο προσσορινο θα ειναι γιατι του χρονου μαλλον θα πιασω δικο μου σπιτι οποτε θα του παρω ενα ταιραστιο οσο δεν παει αλλο. Πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας για τις διαστασεις οτι ειναι ελαχιστες ειναι....

----------


## marlene

Κάνε έναν απλό υπολογισμό: Τα λεφτά που χρειάζεσαι για τη λύση που σου προτείνω (να συμπληρώσεις δηλαδή κ να πάρεις ένα σωστό κλουβί για κοκατίλ) και τα λεφτά κ το χρόνο που θα διαθέσεις για να φτιάξεις την κλούβα.. 
Το κλουβάκι που μόλις πήρες θα μπορούσες να το κρατήσεις ως κλουβί μεταφοράς, αφού όμως δυσκολεύεσαι οικονομικά να πάρεις ακόμη κ το βασικό κλουβί.. προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω λογική στο να το κρατήσεις. Απλά βιασύνη κ ενέργειες αποσπασματικές.. Για τις διαστάσεις δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω..  Αφού μωρέ το λες κι ο ίδιος ότι δεν αρκεί!.. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάνε από την αρχή μία κίνηση, σωστή κ καλή να τελειώνεις..!

----------


## demis

Θα παω απο βδομαδα στο πετσοπ να δουμε τι θα γινει. Με τα λευτα δνε εχω  προβλημα αν ηταν αυτο το προβλημα δεν θα επαιρνα καν κοκατιλ. Οι γονεις  μου δεν εχουν και μεγαλη οικονομικη δυνατοτητα εγω ομως απο το  χαρτζηλικι που βγαζω στη δουλεια του πατερα μου δεν χαλαω τα λευτα μου  σε κινητα, ακριβα ρουχα κτλ τα σπαταλαω ολα σε κλουβια τροφες ενυδρεια.  Κατοικιδια δεν παιρνω απερισκεπτα τα περισσοτερα τα χω παρει επειδη  καποιος θελει να τα ξεφορτωθει οπως για παραδειγμα τα σκυλια μου και τα  καναρινια μου ειναι απο ανθρωπους που δεν τα θελανε λογω χρωματος η  φωνης και αυτη τη φορα ηρθε η ωρα να διαλεξω κατι που θελω πολυ το  κοκατιλ διαλεξα οτι μου ταιριαζει χρονια πριν, ακομα και αμαζονιου να  μπορουσα να παρω θα επαιρνα κοκατιλ γιατι μου αρεσουν. ειχα 80 ευρω στην  τσεπη οταν πηγα για κλουβι αλλα ολα κανανε πανω απο 100 και ηταν λιγο  πιο μεγαλαα απο αυτο δεν ειχε καταλληλο κλουβι ολα ηταν στρογγυλα κτλ  και ετσι πηρα αυτο αφου ετσι κι αλλιως οι ελαχιστες διαστασεις για ενα  κοκατιλ ειναι 40χ40χ35 το δικο μου ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο ομως παλι ειναι  στις ελαχιστες διασταεις ομως δεν ειανι στις απαγορευμενες διαστασεις.  Αν ειχα 200 ευρω στην τσεπη μου θα του επαιρνα και με 200 δεν ειναι το  θεμα οικονομικο  αν ηταν τα λευτα στη μεση δεν θα επαιρνα ενα ζωακι για  να το ταλαιπωρησω επειδη δεν εχω εγω λευτα και δεν με ενδιαφερουν καν τα λευτα  γιατι τιποτε απο αυτα που με ενδιαφερουν στη ζωη δεν κoστιζει με  χρηματα, το μονο που κανουν ειναι να με βοηθανε να αγοραζω πραγματα για  τα ζωακια μου και μιλαω σοβαρα.

----------


## marlene

Πολύ ωραία, δεν είπε κανείς το αντίθετο!

----------


## demis

Τελικα παιδια θα τη φτιαξω σιγουρα την κλουβα, η οποια θα ειναι για μεσα στο σπιτι και συγκεκριμενα στο δωματιο μου. το κλουβι θα το κρατησω για το lovebird μου, ειναι αρκετα καλο  για Lovebirds και χωραει και αρκετα παιχνιδια για να παιζει. Θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η κλουβα μου, μπορει να μη χρειαστει καν να μπει το κοκατιλ μου σ αυτο το κλουβι, σε 2 μηνες θα το παρω το μικρο εχω καιρο.

----------

